# black hair algae?



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

what algae is this? please don't tell me it's BBA all over again.. and how to treat it?

was so happy that my plants didn't get any form of algae for the first 3 months after re-scaping due to BBA.. now this? at least 5 dwarf sag leaf is infected or something.. 

thanks guys..


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi dreamt, for that algae, it could be caused by low co2 levels in the tank. Do you inject carbon dioxide to your tank? You might want to up the co2 by a bit and dose some Flourish Excel in double doses to help eradicate it. Good luck!

-William


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks a bit like staghorn to me. When I had that, I added a powerhead and it went away within 2 weeks.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, staghorn, you can turn your filters off and squirt excel at it. Its quite manageable


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah, the pressure on my diy co2 is getting low it might be the case.. i'm gonna change it, and hopefully the paintball co2 injection kit from jaggedfury.. unless you have a better suggestion.. 

thanks for the reply guys.. 

-mario


----------

